
A History of CLU – Barbara Liskov (1992) [pdf] - tjalfi
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download;jsessionid=F5D7C821199F22C5D30A51F155DB9D23?doi=10.1.1.46.9499&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
clusmore
Slightly tangential, but you might also be interested in Barbara Liskov's 2008
Turing Award lecture:
[http://amturing.acm.org/vp/liskov_1108679.cfm](http://amturing.acm.org/vp/liskov_1108679.cfm)
[video]

------
lacampbell
This is a really fascinating read. I'm only really familiar with the Smalltalk
side of ADTs/Modules/Objects that started gaining steam in the 1970s, due to
Alan Kays prolific speeches. But this was all happening completely
concurrently!

It's cool to see how people in the 70s were wrestling with concepts we take
for granted today. Maybe some of their abandoned ideas are even worth
pilfering - we're still a young field, which has its strengths.

~~~
pjmlp
Which is why everyone that has the opportunity to delve into history of
programming languages all the way back to Fortran, can learn that C wasn't
neither the first systems programming, nor the best at it, when one delves
into what research institutes besides Bell Labs were doing.

~~~
lacampbell
I'm very much into the whole "non mainstream" computing thing. Alan Kay, Bret
Victor, Lisp weenies, that schizophrenic dude who makes religious OSes with
assembler, Chuck Moore, Ken Iverson - anything that's not nuget configuration
file or a git error messages or sundry other things that makes me wish I was
an electrician or an accountant.

There was less orthodoxy back in the day it seems, so it's always a breath of
fresh air reading these older papers.

------
kencausey
Thanks for posting this. My history with reading papers has been very poor in
the past and I've now made a resolution for at least the next few months to
fight my Hacker News addiction by preferencing papers or books over 'news'.

------
mindcrime
Did anyone else immediately think "Codified Likeness Utility" when they read
the headline?

~~~
nickpsecurity
Barbara Liskov is one of the most influential computer scientists who even one
a Turing award. So, I'd immediately think it was some historical or current
work of Barbara Liskov if all I did was study CompSci. I'd already seen CLU as
one of C++'s influences, though. The key contributions section should hint at
its significance:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CLU_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CLU_\(programming_language\))

Her Wikipedia page also has a nice summary:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_Liskov](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_Liskov)

